# How am I suppose to feel normal again?



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

I just don't get it. How does anyone go back to feeling normal after this? Does it really happen!!? I know I recovered from this when I was a teen but now I don't even remember what normal is. This hell is on top of me 24/7 feeling like some type of dejavú or some crap. I'm so over this crap!


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I am actually beginning to feel more normal, on a stable and sustainable level. Although it seems impossible when you're in the midst of it, i would say it's really not that complicated(hard, but simple).

It's kind of like waking up from a total nightmare and going on with your day. In the moment when you are actually stuck in the nightmare, it's total hell and you are stuck. But no matter how bad the dream was you sort of just forget about it pretty quickly.

Of course DP is more impactful than just a dream, but the process is kind of the same. When you start to get a grip on your symptoms and move forward with your life, you actually start to forget about it.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Pondererer said:


> I am actually beginning to feel more normal, on a stable and sustainable level. Although it seems impossible when you're in the midst of it, i would say it's really not that complicated(hard, but simple).
> 
> It's kind of like waking up from a total nightmare and going on with your day. In the moment when you are actually stuck in the nightmare, it's total hell and you are stuck. But no matter how bad the dream was you sort of just forget about it pretty quickly.
> 
> Of course DP is more impactful than just a dream, but the process is kind of the same. When you start to get a grip on your symptoms and move forward with your life, you actually start to forget about it.


Thank you! Did you make a lot of sense. I have to keep reminding myself that this is exactly how I felt 18 years ago when I had this as a teen and then I lived a very normal life after. Didn't even remember how this hell felt. I pray I wake up from this crap soon. Do you take any medications? What has helped you? How long have you been in this hell? Do you also get out of body attacks like I do? I don't know if I asked you already.... thanks again


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I've had it as long as i can remember..

Things started looking better for me last year, when i started medications, which was SSRI and Seroquel (Atypical anti-psychotic) whichs also serves as a sleeping aid.

I've had all the symptoms there is. Almost all of them are gone most of the time. My biggest struggle now is head pressure. When i wake up in the morning i often feel hangover lol. (no not tired, actually hangover).


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

This Is inspiring. I'm trying not to give up home but I'm so afraid I'll never live a normal life again or be able to work or have kids etc. I'm waiting on the ok from my dr to switch my risperdal to seroquel- it seems to have more positive effects on the dp- I have also been on lexapro for 8 weeks so I'm hoping this still may have an impact on me


----------

